# Rehoming beautiful Jack, GSD , 4 yrs old Bangor PA



## Bandit01 (6 mo ago)

Available immediately to a good home.
Jack is a 90 lb, very healthy male, neutered, GSD black and red. Very good in the house and car, never destructive.loves to play ball and go for walks.
Jack is a great watch dog, very loyal
Seeking a lonely adult or couple who would love a new best friend and companion.

Note that Jack is not good with other animals or young kids. Teens ok. He knows basic commands and is very loving.
(REMOVED PERSONAL INFORMATION. PM FOR DETAILS)
Located upper Mt Bethel PA.


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

Jack is very handsome


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Have you contacted his breeder? He looks WGSL. 

Please do not "give" him away and make sure you do reference checks (a vet being one of them). Unfortunately, rescues are full but if you could offer to continue to home him while they post him that might be an option. 

@Magwart - suggestions?


----------



## Bandit01 (6 mo ago)

Thank you. What does WGSL mean?


----------



## Slamdunc (Dec 6, 2007)

WGSL = West German Show Line


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

Can you please clarify what happened with this dog and children? It really matters for his options -- please be as honest and direct as possible, with out sugar-coating it. The details here are very important. If you can, try to separate your emotion or interpretation out of it (what you think it means), and just recite fact-by-fact whatever happened. We have very experienced folks in this thread who can put the pieces together when we know the details of the events that lead you to conclude he's not safe with dogs or kids.


----------



## Bandit01 (6 mo ago)

Slamdunc said:


> WGSL = West German Show Line


Thank you! 😊


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

Yes, since most of us have other animals (German shepherds) it would be a big help to know if he POSSIBLY could tolerate another dog, if introductions were made by an experienced person, who was ready and able to nip any bad behaviour in the bud!

This would greatly increase his chances of being adopted, too.


----------



## Bandit01 (6 mo ago)

Magwart said:


> Can you please clarify what happened with this dog and children? It really matters for his options -- please be as honest and direct as possible, with out sugar-coating it. The details here are very important. If you can, try to separate your emotion or interpretation out of it (what you think it means), and just recite fact-by-fact whatever happened. We have very experienced folks in this thread who can put the pieces together when we know the details of the events that lead you to conclude he's not safe with dogs or kids.


Jack is a strong, big boy and NOT a gentle giant. He will knock little kids down. He would take their ball or toy by any means necessary. He has never bitten anyone. He just plays rough.
Jack is not friendly with other dogs. Does not like to be " sniffed" . 
My fault for not socializing him more as a pup. But I got him in the dead of winter ( park was not possible) and do not have any friends with dogs.

Any other animal smaller than him he sees as a rag doll. He terrorizes my 2 cats, goes after my chickens. Chases the deer any chance he gets. He needs a job! 
Jack needs more than I can give at this time. 
He goes to the kennel fine, you can put your hand in his food bowl, no problem. Hates the vet - fear based. 
I have been working with a trainer.
Thank you for trying to help me.


----------



## Bandit01 (6 mo ago)

Sunsilver said:


> Yes, since most of us have other animals (German shepherds) it would be a big help to know if he POSSIBLY could tolerate another dog, if introductions were made by an experienced person, who was ready and able to nip any bad behaviour in the bud!
> This would greatly increase his chances of being adopted, too.
> 
> Reply: Thank you...understood. lately I take Jack for long walks with a neighbor and her shepherd mix. Jack tolerates the other dog's presence. Behaves well on leash (when he calms down). But anytime the other dog tries to "sniff " him , Jack will not allow that, & will growl at the other dog.
> ...


Jack is a strong, big boy and NOT a gentle giant. He will knock little kids down. He would take their ball or toy by any means necessary. He has never bitten anyone. He just plays rough.
Jack is not friendly with other dogs. Does not like to be " sniffed" .
My fault for not socializing him more as a pup. But I got him in the dead of winter ( park was not possible) and do not have any friends with dogs.

Any other animal smaller than him he sees as a rag doll. He terrorizes my 2 cats, goes after my chickens. Chases the deer any chance he gets. He needs a job!
Jack needs more than I can give at this time.
He goes to the kennel fine, you can put your hand in his food bowl, no problem. Hates the vet - fear based.
I have been working with a trainer.
Thank you for trying to help me.


----------



## Bandit01 (6 mo ago)

I lately have been taking Jack for long, long walks with my neighbor and her mixed shepherd.
Jack does tolerate the other dog's presence and walks fine on leash ( after he calms down). Just pretty much ignores the other dog. However when the other dog tries to "sniff" him or get in Jack's space, Jack will growl in no uncertain terms.


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

Does he follow up the growl with lunging, snapping or attempting to fight?


----------



## Bandit01 (6 mo ago)

No lunging. But when the other dog persists in sniffing Jack's butt, Jack had snapped at him, and other dog will back off. Jack then forgets all about it and we continue our walk . 
The dogs can walk side by side, as long as no nose goes near Jack's behind. 
Frankly I don't like some dog's nose in my behind either ! 😊
Thank you.
Jane


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

Yep, I don't either!


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

Handsome fellow but my house is full with two older females. Does seem like Jack needs some serious structure - maybe someone with intent to work him in something like agility, or the obedience ring. Something around other dogs that aren't up his butt but are also busy as is he.


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

You need to be more descriptive when finding a new home for him. I assumed he was biting children and attacking dogs. That doesn’t seem to be the case at all. Will a rescue group take him for you? They can get specific training for his needs and find a good home for him. As long as he doesn't have a bite history, a rescue should at least consider him. Look for a rescue group that isn’t full even if it’s not local to you.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Bandit01 said:


> Jack is a strong, big boy and NOT a gentle giant. He will knock little kids down. He would take their ball or toy by any means necessary. He has never bitten anyone. He just plays rough.
> Jack is not friendly with other dogs. Does not like to be " sniffed" .
> My fault for not socializing him more as a pup. But I got him in the dead of winter ( park was not possible) and do not have any friends with dogs.
> 
> ...


That sounds like a pretty normal GSD who needs training. Deja fits that description and she is a joy to have around. She will knock toddlers down as she is not aware of her back end. She has never shown aggression either. She would kill other animals so I trained that impulse out of her with an Ecollar. She will also snatch toys from other people she doesn't respect if I would let her. Oh, most GSDs play rough. All these issues are caused by her high drive, not aggression. You are describing an untrained dog but not an aggressive one IMO.
Just to make sure: the comparison with Deja was to illustrate my take.


----------



## Bandit01 (6 mo ago)

LuvShepherds said:


> You need to be more descriptive when finding a new home for him. I assumed he was biting children and attacking dogs. That doesn’t seem to be the case at all. Will a rescue group take him for you? They can get specific training for his needs and find a good home for him. As long as he doesn't have a bite history, a rescue should at least consider him. Look for a rescue group that isn’t full even if it’s not local to you.


My Jack never bites, neither dog or humans. But he would be too rough around small kids....
Could jump on them, knock them down or take their toys. They could inadvertently get hurt.


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

Reach out to Char-Wills German Shepherd Rescue in your state. They don't accept dog or human aggressive dogs, but he doesn't sound to me like he is.


----------



## Bandit01 (6 mo ago)

Thank you very much. I will.

Jane


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Be prepared to offer to foster him until a home is found if you find a rescue. They are full.


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

I would also get him listed on Rehome by Adoptapet -- a FREE service where you can list your dog for adopters to see, right next to all the rescue dogs. They will generate an adoption contract and adoption applications from interested folks, if you select that option. The most important thing you can do in screening any home is require a vet reference -- make it non-negotiable, and call the clinic to discuss their prior care history. It will tell you more about an owner than anything else you can ask. A trainer reference is a close second.

Here's the link to the Rehome by Adoptapet site: rehome.adoptapet.com/r/86902
The key is (1) you won't get a rehoming fee (they collect one, but it gets donated, so there's no selling of dogs on the site), (2) you need to get really good pictures, and write a thorough bio that both highlights his good qualities and also honestly discloses his challenges.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Did I miss the answer on whether the breeder was contacted? Is there a contract to return him if rehoming is needed?


----------



## Bandit01 (6 mo ago)

Magwart said:


> I would also get him listed on Rehome by Adoptapet -- a FREE service where you can list your dog for adopters to see, right next to all the rescue dogs. They will generate an adoption contract and adoption applications from interested folks, if you select that option. The most important thing you can do in screening any home is require a vet reference -- make it non-negotiable, and call the clinic to discuss their prior care history. It will tell you more about an owner than anything else you can ask. A trainer reference is a close second.
> 
> Here's the link to the Rehome by Adoptapet site: rehome.adoptapet.com/r/86902
> The key is (1) you won't get a rehoming fee (they collect one, but it gets donated, so there's no selling of dogs on the site), (2) you need to get really good pictures, and write a thorough bio that both highlights his good qualities and also honestly discloses his challenges.


Thank you for your advice!


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

middleofnowhere said:


> Handsome fellow but my house is full with two older females. Does seem like Jack needs some serious structure - maybe someone with intent to work him in something like agility, or the obedience ring. Something around other dogs that aren't up his butt but are also busy as is he.


Jack needs an active, experienced dog owner(s) with no other pets or young children (best situation) imo. Sounds like a great dog.


----------



## Bandit01 (6 mo ago)

Exactly!! He is a great dog with a lot of potential! Thank you!


----------



## Memo182 (Aug 21, 2020)

Jack seems like a great dog. His temperament kind of reminds me of my boy BJ. Should be a WGSL thing. I wish the very best for him. 🧡


----------



## Bandit01 (6 mo ago)

Thank you so much. I actually found a good trainer that I will be using. Crossing my fingers !!.

Best regards,
Jane


----------

